# Stun Gun Dead?



## nzcpc (Jul 22, 2010)

Hi guys

Recently picked up a BR-800TYPE (is that the brand?) taser/stun gun off a mate of mine. It worked, but was nearly dead flat. He had no charger for it, so at his work (marine electronics shop) he had a look around and found some old shaver chargers that use the same plug, and fit.

Charged it last night for 5 hours, tested it this morning, and doesn't tase at all now. The flashlight and side red led work, but no tase at all, not a noise or nothing. Any idea's?

The charger fit in both ways around, one way made the bottom red led light up, the other didn't, so I left it in the way that made the red bottom led light up as I was told that's what it's supposed to do whilst it is charging. Looked on the charger and it's 100-240V as the "real" charger is supposed to be.

Does anyone know what could have happened? And what I can check for? I've taken it apart before and had a look around, it's pretty straight forward inside, but I don't know what to look for to see why it isn't working.

If the flash light and red led's all work, surely the battery ain't dead, but why has the actual taser bit iteself seized to work? Any electricians on here that could have an idea? Don't see how the charger would have "fried" anything either as it is the same specs as the "real" charger.

Thanks in advance 
*You CAN have them in NZ you just aren't aloud to carry them concealed in public* So don't close the thread please I'd like to find out how to fix it myself rather than paying someone.

Cheers guys.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

actually, in NZ they are not legal. But that's beside the point. I closed the previous thread on general principles; whether or not NZ allows them doesn't matter as long as the _question_ of whether they are legal there arises. The fact that you started a second thread on the same matter warrants a three day vacation.

In the future, please feel free to private message the moderator who has taken action; that will be looked on far more kindly than just ignoring the action taken and creating a new thread about a matter that has been closed.

thanks,

v


----------

